# Spiele ruckeln immer



## SilverRay (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab das Problem seit ich meinen Laptop neu habe, es ist ein Vaio von Sony:

GPU: GeForce GT 540M
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2670QM CPU @ 2.20 GHz
Speicher: 8,00 GB RAM (7,98 GB nutzbar)
Aktuelle Auflösung: 1920 x 1080, 59Hz
Treiberversion: 331.65
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium

Ich habe schon vieles probiert aber jedes Spiel selbst auf niedrigster Einstellung bei allen Details ruckelt extrem, z.B. Skyrim.
Ich habe mit NVIDIA GeForce Experience die optimale Einstellung feststellen lassen, mit dem Ergebnis das Skyrim bei fast allen Einstellungen eigentlich auf höchster Stufe flüssig laufen müsste.

Habt ihr noch irgend einen Tipp für mich?

Danke schon mal


----------



## Portvv (28. Oktober 2013)

Da wirst du wohl eine GT 540M mit GDDR3 Speicher erwischt haben . Das ist für Sony nicht unüblich , den langsamen Grafikspeicher zu nutzen.

Guck mal mit GPU-Z nach welcher Speicher verbaut ist. Allerdings sollte Skyrim dann mit den niedrigsten Einstellungen spielbar sein , wenn du auch die Auflösung reduziert hast!

Oder deine Energie Einstellungen hauen nicht hin , bzw. sind nicht richtig konfiguriert.

Es kann sch aber auch um eine im Takt gesenkte Karte halten , auch das habe ich bei meinen Vaio mal gehabt , heisst also künstlich beschnitten.


----------



## SilverRay (28. Oktober 2013)

Was meinst du mit Energie Einstellungen?
Hier mal die Daten von GPU-Z:


----------



## leckerbier (28. Oktober 2013)

Die Grafikkarte ist für Skyrim in FullHD und hohen Details zu langsam. Probiere erstmal mit niedrigen Einstellungen, und schraube dann langsam die Details höher wenn möglich.


----------



## SilverRay (28. Oktober 2013)

Das hab ich ja auch schon probiert, es ruckelt leider auch auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen extrem.


----------



## Diaflolo97 (28. Oktober 2013)

SilverRay schrieb:


> Das hab ich ja auch schon probiert, es ruckelt leider auch auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen extrem.



Vllt startest du das Spiel mit der Intel HD? Rechtsklick auf Verknüpfung richtige Graka auswählen, das könnte helfen.


----------



## Portvv (29. Oktober 2013)

Wie vermutet arbeitet deine GT 540M nur mit GDDR 3 Speicher . Bei 28,xx GB´s Bandbreite kannst du nichts anderes erwarten .

Anders sehe es aus wenn du eine GT 540M mit GDDR5 Speicher, so bleiben nur Minimale Details und kleine Auflösungen!

Unbedingt überprüfen was mein Vorposter schon schrieb , nicht das es auf der noch lahmeren IGP läuft.


----------



## iTzZent (29. Oktober 2013)

Die GT540M gibt es nur mit GDDR3 VRAM... Auch wenn Nvidia es vorgesehen hat, wurde sie nie mit GDDR5 VRAM verbaut. Erst bei der GT555M wurde GDDR5 VRAM verwendet, bei einigen Modellen... allerdings auch unterschiedliche Chipvarianten und Ausbaustufen.

Die GT540M ist einfach nicht stark genug, um Skyrim in höheren Details flüssig darstellen zu können. Schon gar nicht in FullHD. Siehe hier:
NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

in 1366x768 @ mittlere Details schafft die Karte bei Syrim gerademal um die 30FPS mit einem i5-2410M. Andere halbwegs aktuellen Spiele laufen auch nicht sonderlich flüssig.

Starte die Spiele einfach direkt mal mit dem Höchstleistungsprozessor (rechte Maustaste -> Grafikprozessor auswählen)


----------



## Diaflolo97 (29. Oktober 2013)

Oder du reduzierst die Auflösung einfach auf 900 oder 720 p.


----------



## 98romi (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde alles auf niedrige Details stellen und die Auflösung 1024x768 einstellen. Dann sind am Bildschirm wahrscheinlich links und rechts schwarze Ränder, aber immer noch besser als ständiges Ruckeln im Spiel.


----------



## harl.e.kin (29. Oktober 2013)

Warum hast du dich auch für einen Laptop statt für den PC entschieden?


----------



## Diaflolo97 (29. Oktober 2013)

harl.e.kin schrieb:


> Warum hast du dich auch für einen Laptop statt für den PC entschieden?



Weil Leute eben manchmal Mobilität und etwas Leistug verbinden wollen und bekanntlich nicht immer rationale Entscheidungen treffen.


----------

